# NYC people pleace help me.



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 28, 2008)

OK, so I took the NYPD exam a few months ago, and made it through the first round(the test).

Now I need to report for a medical exam.  Only problem is that putting the address into Google maps gets me nothing.

Here is the address on the letter:

One Lefrak City Plaza
59-17 Junction Boulevard
Rego Park, N.Y. 11368 - 16th Floor


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 28, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Could be test #2 here ..



This is true.  So who is gonna help me cheat??:-D

I do know that Rego Park is in Queens.(Does that get me a few points?;-) )


----------



## hardline (Aug 28, 2008)

took like a second to find. i hope you are never on a call when i need help.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=s2Z&q=59-17+Junction+Boulevard+Rego+Park,+N.Y.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=image


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 28, 2008)

YOu just have to put in the address, leave off the one lefrak city plaza part.  That gets it.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 28, 2008)

hardline said:


> took like a second to find. i hope you are never on a call when i need help.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=s2Z&q=59-17+Junction+Boulevard+Rego+Park,+N.Y.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=image



I got that to come up, but it is not Rego Park.  It is Corona.

Taken from the Google link.


> Corona, NY 11368
> (near Rego Park)



I would think that the address would be Corona, and not Rego Park in the letter I got.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 28, 2008)

Don't worry about what town comes up on the google map hit.  Queesn is strange, different political entities have different town defintions.  Case in point - to the post office, almost all of queens is considered Flushing.

59-17 Junction Blvd is the key.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 28, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Don't worry about what town comes up on the google map hit.  Queesn is strange, different political entities have different town defintions.  Case in point - to the post office, almost all of queens is considered Flushing.
> 
> 59-17 Junction Blvd is the key.



OK then.  Thankyou.  I was struggling with that part.


----------



## hardline (Aug 28, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Lets see here tonight ..you can't get your hot tub to work and your lost in New York ,oh yeah lets not forget the hooker .. not bad  I think you should go out and buy a lotto ticket, your luck has to change .. wait better stay put or something worst might happen to you ..;-)



ha ha ha. if i was himi wouldn't move from the spot i was standing. just watch final destination.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 1, 2008)

So I have been looking at how to get to the building in Queens and it does not seem like I can make it there on time.

First train of the day arrives at GrandCentral at 5:50.  Then it looks like I need a bus to get me to Queens.  There is a bus stop at the building I need to go to, but I just wonder if I can make it from the train to queens in 40 mins.

Is there a semi cheap hotel in the area that anyone would recommend?


----------



## hardline (Sep 1, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> So I have been looking at how to get to the building in Queens and it does not seem like I can make it there on time.
> 
> First train of the day arrives at GrandCentral at 5:50.  Then it looks like I need a bus to get me to Queens.  There is a bus stop at the building I need to go to, but I just wonder if I can make it from the train to queens in 40 mins.
> 
> Is there a semi cheap hotel in the area that anyone would recommend?



what time do you have to be there.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 1, 2008)

hardline said:


> what time do you have to be there.



6:30 at the latest.  Would like 6:20 or so, just to leave a bit of buffer.


----------



## hardline (Sep 1, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> 6:30 at the latest.  Would like 6:20 or so, just to leave a bit of buffer.



you dont have a car? that would probally be the best way to get there on time. your not going to do taking a train.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 1, 2008)

Lefrack City is a huge apartment building right behind the Queens Center Mall on Queens Blvd.  Take the LIE to Woodhaven Blvd.

Edit:  You'll be jumping on the F train from Manhattan.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 1, 2008)

hardline said:


> you dont have a car? that would probally be the best way to get there on time. your not going to do taking a train.



Ok I'll take my car down then.  I have always taken the train down the subway before.  I guess there is ample parking?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 1, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Lefrack City is a huge apartment building right behind the Queens Center Mall on Queens Blvd.  Take the LIE to Woodhaven Blvd.



Sounds easy enough. 



> Edit:  You'll be jumping on the F train from Manhattan.



Is that if I took the train down?


----------



## hardline (Sep 1, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Sounds easy enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that if I took the train down?



yup. you wont even have to go in to the city if your driving.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 1, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Sounds easy enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that if I took the train down?



Yes.  That was if you took the train in.  Takes about 30 minutes from Midtown to Woodhaven Blvd on the F train.


----------



## ckofer (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 1, 2008)

ckofer said:


>



I have hair.


----------



## ckofer (Sep 2, 2008)

Good luck with this!


----------



## Marc (Sep 2, 2008)

Hawk, good luck, in all honesty.  NYPD gets huge respect from LEO's all over the place.  It's great you want to go that route.









Also, you should be a valuable addition to Vice going under cover with the tranny hookers.



/Sorry, couldn't resist.
//You're still ok in my book.  :dunce:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 2, 2008)

My father is a retired member(21 years) of the NYPD. Good luck!


----------



## dmc (Sep 2, 2008)

I got a bunch of friends who are retired from the NYPD...  
All met skiing at Hunter...  Some are actually Deadheads...
Interesting mix of people...

We NY'ers have an interesting relationship with the NYPD...  Most of the time they are there to keep us safe and will tolerate things that may be slightly illegal...  
As long as you are respectful they are pretty cool...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah the NYPD has bigger things to deal with than some kid with a dimebag..


----------



## dmc (Sep 2, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah the NYPD has bigger things to deal with than some kid with a dimebag..



you disrespect them and walk up to them loading a bowl from a dimebag... and you will get a ticket...


----------



## hardline (Sep 2, 2008)

dmc said:


> you disrespect them and walk up to them loading a bowl from a dimebag... and you will get a ticket...



most of the guys i know on the nypd are good guys but as in ant dept. you get guys on a power trip but overall they do a good job.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 3, 2008)

So my parents were on a cruise with there friends.  When they heard were i was going the said I could stay with their family down there.  They have relatives that live in Lefrac City.  So i will either stay with the sister of my parents friends, or her mother.


----------



## hardline (Sep 3, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> So my parents were on a cruise with there friends.  When they heard were i was going the said I could stay with their family down there.  They have relatives that live in Lefrac City.  So i will either stay with the sister of my parents friends, or her mother.



so you got yourself sorted. good.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

Hawkshoot..if you become a cop..can I borrow your taser??


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hawkshoot..if you become a cop..can I borrow your taser??



You can borrow the tips of it for a second or so as it zaps you!:razz:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 3, 2008)

When does this all go down, Hawk?  Hardline and I met up for a few drinks this past Friday and had a blast.  I owe him quite a few beers anyway and would love to meet up with you next time we get together.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 3, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> When does this all go down, Hawk?  Hardline and I met up for a few drinks this past Friday and had a blast.  I owe him quite a few beers anyway and would love to meet up with you next time we get together.



6:30 am.  I have no idea when it ends.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 3, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> 6:30 am.  I have no idea when it ends.



Tomorrow?


----------



## hardline (Sep 3, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> 6:30 am.  I have no idea when it ends.



let me know ya'll always welcome to come down for some drinks.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> You can borrow the tips of it for a second or so as it zaps you!:razz:



ahahahahaha....you know women like a man in uniform...no Marc not a goat costume..lol


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 3, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Tomorrow?



No, Friday


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 3, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> No, Friday









Driving or training?  Going back to upstate afterwards?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gonna drive, and will be going back upstate that night, but dont have to be home at a certain time.


----------



## hardline (Sep 3, 2008)

hmmm shit i have an event up at hudson terrace. i have to be there from 5 to 11. 12 including strike. but you are welcome to come up after 8. or we can do latenight down at sidebar.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 5, 2008)

So I went to the police stuff.  Most went good, and the physical part is mon. on Staton Island.  Found out I have diabetes and have to go see their "specialist", at the end of October.  So while everyone else is advancing through(i met every requirement they had) I get to wait.

Did I mention that I do not have diabetes, all I have is a "condition" with the word diabetes in it?  nephrogenic diabetes insipidus  I have made it to the age of 22 with no problems.  Take no medicine, just keep a low salt diet.  They did not care when I tried to explain that I do not have diabetes.


I AM JUST PISSED OFF!!!!!!


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 5, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> So I went to the police stuff.  Most went good, and the physical part is mon. on Staton Island.  Found out I have diabetes and have to go see their "specialist", at the end of October.  So while everyone else is advancing through(i met every requirement they had) I get to wait.
> 
> Did I mention that I do not have diabetes, all I have is a "condition" with the word diabetes in it?  nephrogenic diabetes insipidus  I have made it to the age of 22 with no problems.  Take no medicine, just keep a low salt diet.  They did not care when I tried to explain that I do not have diabetes.
> 
> ...





Relax.  Worst thing is to get angry.  It's just bureaocracy (sp?).  Patience pays off.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 5, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> So I went to the police stuff.  Most went good, and the physical part is mon. on Staton Island.  Found out I have diabetes and have to go see their "specialist", at the end of October.  So while everyone else is advancing through(i met every requirement they had) I get to wait.
> 
> Did I mention that I do not have diabetes, all I have is a "condition" with the word diabetes in it?  nephrogenic diabetes insipidus  I have made it to the age of 22 with no problems.  Take no medicine, just keep a low salt diet.  They did not care when I tried to explain that I do not have diabetes.
> 
> ...



An inability to adequately concentrate your urine. Due to your kidneys not responding to antidiuretic hormone (ADH) produced by your pituitary gland. Likely next step will be a water-deprivation test, where you'll have water (and food) withheld for at least 12 hours and then serial urine samples will be checked to see if you are able to concentrate your urine. 

This problem has nothing to do with diabetes melitus, the blood sugar problem.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Likely next step will be a water-deprivation test, where you'll have water (and food) withheld for at least 12 hours and then serial urine samples will be checked to see if you are able to concentrate your urine.



Can already tell you the results.  I will end up dehydrated.  Just like when I had knee surgery, and wisdom teeth surgery.  I cant go that long without fluids.

It is not so much that I am angry that they want to review it.  Is was just the way the were dealing with it, and by making me wait so long to, it makes it very difficult to still make the next class.  Plus when I actually go in to see the "specialist" he will have no idea about it.  Only one doctor I have ever been to has even heard of it.  He just happened to be the guy who delivered me, and also wrote his thesis paper on it in med. school.  The paper which he says I have entirely made useless as I have proved the entire thing wrong.


----------

